# Man Thursday and Friday this week Look Like the BOMB on the Trout



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

And I can not Wait, did 8 Miles last thursday, longest trip since having a Foot and a Half of My colon Removed over the winter, me and my Girl went out to my Grey Trout Hole 17fish in 2 Hours, she don't fish so all 17 by me Steady it was good.. Going both days Thurs and Friday this week. Thursday with my Lady, and Friday taking a 6 person Charter... Back in the Saddle Boyz, back up to 200 Pounds, just got to tightin it up a bit.....Its on bitches..... If it Don't Kill ya, Kill it Back....... I'll be Back to 100 miles a week by end of August..... 

JAM


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice! Nothing like a little kayak fishin therapy to get you back to normal. Welcome back.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Good to see you back to doing fishing adventures. Hope all is well, get any offers on your place in Buxton?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Yakkin said:


> Good to see you back to doing fishing adventures. Hope all is well, get any offers on your place in Buxton?


Had a few Calls, just lurkers, got the rent paid till next year, don't sell by then I will be removing it from Hatteras, and Taking down the Deck Piece by Piece.... Make a Great Fish Camp has for me since I bought new in 03, if I did not have 78 thousand Dollar in Medical Bills (thanks Obama Care) I would never leave, I have it Near perfect for me.. 

Caught a Cobia A Speck and a Grey on Friday... Less then Stella Conditions Thursday and Friday Weatherman Lied.. Go figure, went both days anyway...

Thanks for asking...

JAM


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 17, 2005)

Show pictures please


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

ruddyduck said:


> Show pictures please





https://www.facebook.com/JamsAdvent...5324526873066/726519124086936/?type=1&theater


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

JAM ....good to see u back....we go back to your rdt days.....JS


----------

